# vot de



## jazyk

În acest fragment se citeşte "Proiectul anterior de constituţie europeană a fost respins prin vot de Franţa şi Olanda în urmă cu 2 ani." Întrebarea mea este dacă este posibil a folosi genitivul după vot: prin vot Franţei şi Olandei. Înţeleg că aici a fost alesă prepoziţia _de_ pentru a exprima o semnificaţie pasivă, dar aş vrea să ştiu dacă versiunea mea este la fel de corectă ca cea originală.

Mulţumesc foarte mult.

Jazyk


----------



## david_carmen

Nu, nu este corect.
Înţelesul fiind "the draft constitution was rejected *by*...", este vorba de cazul acuzativ (de cine este respinsă constituţia? de către Franţa şi Olanda).
Într-adevăr, ai înţeles foarte bine: este vorba de diateza pasivă. (La diateza activă ar fi fost: "Franţa şi Olanda au respins proiectul de constituţie...")


----------



## jazyk

Mulţumesc pentru răspunsul tău, dar nu s-ar putea considera _prin votul Franţei şi Olandei _echivalent cu _votul de care au drept aceste două ţări?


_


----------



## OldAvatar

jazyk said:


> Mulţumesc pentru răspunsul tău, dar nu s-ar putea considera _prin votul Franţei şi Olandei _echivalent cu _votul de care au drept aceste două ţări?
> 
> 
> _



Nu chiar. Aici se vorbeşte despre un drept exercitat deja. Deci, nu numai că ţările respective au acel drept, dar ele l-au şi exercitat, votând deja împotriva.

Este posibilă şi folosirea genitivului. Atunci exprimarea ar fi fost:
„Proiectul anterior de constituţie europeană a fost respins de votul Franţei şi (de cel) al Olandei.”

O zi bună!


----------

